

Uber bids $3B for Nokia's Here maps - jonas21
http://www.engadget.com/2015/05/07/uber-nokia-here-bid

======
PhantomGremlin
Nokia bought NAVTEQ back in 2008, and that became part of the HERE business
unit.

My old Garmin standalone GPS used the NAVTEQ maps, and they were really good.
Whatever it is that Google and Apple use now just doesn't compare.

So why hasn't Apple bought them? $3 billion is a rounding error to Apple. To a
VC funded company like Uber, $3 billion is some serious coin.

